
Berkeley City Council fairly prioritizes issues with Reweighted Range Voting - fsargent
https://medium.com/@antagonist/fairness-in-planning-re-weighted-range-voting-and-the-berkeley-city-council-50a5c1e85ee0
======
fsargent
OC - AMA.

